# My boy is a BatDog Vizsla!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy is a BatDog Vizsla! Does your Vizlsa has a BAT sign on their chests?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

These two could do with a BatViz!!!!!

http://youtu.be/rgO3CLVrn1U

An old british favourite comedy, don't know if this humour travels well! 

Hope so.

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> These two could do with a BatViz!!!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/rgO3CLVrn1U
> 
> ...


classic Hobbsy,,,but you know which OFAH scene we will have to post for our friends over the pond don't you


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Go on spoil me H.

I was thinking of a different show but of the same ilk.. 

I'll give you a clue......

Fork Handle's!!!!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has most of the batDOG + eVil eyes - & just thinks he is a SUPER HERO !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It was in a previous post that a wise observer posted " Our Dogs have Horns in their ears, Wings on their shoulders, Bats on their chests, and swirls on their butts... Go figure!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL. So true. I now remember taking pictures of the wings on his shoulders and of cute little swirls on the puppy's butt.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Go on spoil me H.
> 
> I was thinking of a different show but of the same ilk..
> 
> ...


Delboy leaning against the bar  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63rcdLeXiU8


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_0184 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr

Me too!
not sure if a bat or a duck


----------

